# RDA producing horrid taste



## Trashcanman3284 (13/7/16)

I have been happily vaping away on my Tsunami RDA for a month or so, singing its praises and vaping like a king. Since two days ago, a horrid, sour taste that I can only describe as near vom like started creeping into my clouds. I had been mixing juices during the day and thought this to be the cause of the weird taste. I then washed the Tsunami in warm water, gave it new coils and fresh wicks. Juiced it up, let it soak a bit and puffed away. After choking down the vom from the horrid taste I again had, I suspected the DIY juice I had mixed a week earlier and was now vaping to be the culprit. RDA was bathed, re coiled and rewicked again. I juice up with another DIY mix from a different batch which I had been vaping the day before. Again I puff, again I choke down vom. I have tried two different wire types from two different spools, cotton from three different bags. Still have the horrid taste with every liquid I try. Convinced that every batch of DIY liquid I have mixed over the last three weeks must have all been subjected to something to make them all rotten, I go buy 30ml of a well known juice at a local vendor to confirm this. In to a freshly washed, coiled and wicked Tsunami the store bought juice goes, and out comes the horrid sour vom taste again. Today I received my new limitless rdta plus. At this point I am convinced that my taste buds have gone mad, angered by not getting their dose of cigarette smoke that they have been getting over the last 17 years. I coil and wick my new limitless rdta and fill it with the store bought juice. I take puff and exhale glorious, tasty clouds. 

Has this happened to any one else? What on earth can make a fresh, soap washed rda with new coils and new wick with good juice produce such a horrid taste?


----------



## RichJB (13/7/16)

Phil Busardo made a video some time back about the insulator in one of his tanks starting to leech into the juice and making it taste like "monkey arse" (his words). It can't be the coil or wick as you've changed those. It can't be the juice because that tastes good in another tank. It can't be a chemical residue because you've washed the tank. All I could suggest is changing out the O-rings and everything else where you've got spares for the tank, and seeing if that helps. That it took a month to manifest might suggest that it's some degradation process that took a while to get going. But once it's started, it affects everything.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (13/7/16)

RichJB said:


> Phil Busardo made a video some time back about the insulator in one of his tanks starting to leech into the juice and making it taste like "monkey arse" (his words). It can't be the coil or wick as you've changed those. It can't be the juice because that tastes good in another tank. It can't be a chemical residue because you've washed the tank. All I could suggest is changing out the O-rings and everything else where you've got spares for the tank, and seeing if that helps. That it took a month to manifest might suggest that it's some degradation process that took a while to get going. But once it's started, it affects everything.


Thanks RichJB, I'll change everything I can it and give it a try. I'll find that video as well. I was wondering today about the insulator but told myself it couldn't possibly be that. Now I'm thinking it might just be the culprit


----------



## shaunnadan (13/7/16)

i once had a similar issue where everything i tried gave me a metallic taste. i was annoyed especially since i pitstop every few days and eventually decided to do a sever pitstop !

i took all of my drippers and tanks apart and pulled out every o-ring and screw. i then took tiny plastic bags and filled then with a decent amount of sunlight liquid and water and left the attys to soak, i had a kept the spare o rings in another bag with everything written on it. 

after packaging everything i filled up the ultrasonic with filtered water (we dont drink tap water at home) and then opened each bag and used a clean sponge to really clean and polish each part before throwing it in the ultrasonic. 3x cycles for 8 min and then rinsed with clean hot water before leaving it on some paper towel with the spares close by. 

i did 10 attys that evening and then wiped down my kanthal with a wet wipe and then rebuilt everything with fresh wicks and juices it with plain vg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Steve (13/7/16)

Trashcanman3284 said:


> I have been happily vaping away on my Tsunami RDA for a month or so, singing its praises and vaping like a king. Since two days ago, a horrid, sour taste that I can only describe as near vom like started creeping into my clouds. I had been mixing juices during the day and thought this to be the cause of the weird taste. I then washed the Tsunami in warm water, gave it new coils and fresh wicks. Juiced it up, let it soak a bit and puffed away. After choking down the vom from the horrid taste I again had, I suspected the DIY juice I had mixed a week earlier and was now vaping to be the culprit. RDA was bathed, re coiled and rewicked again. I juice up with another DIY mix from a different batch which I had been vaping the day before. Again I puff, again I choke down vom. I have tried two different wire types from two different spools, cotton from three different bags. Still have the horrid taste with every liquid I try. Convinced that every batch of DIY liquid I have mixed over the last three weeks must have all been subjected to something to make them all rotten, I go buy 30ml of a well known juice at a local vendor to confirm this. In to a freshly washed, coiled and wicked Tsunami the store bought juice goes, and out comes the horrid sour vom taste again. Today I received my new limitless rdta plus. At this point I am convinced that my taste buds have gone mad, angered by not getting their dose of cigarette smoke that they have been getting over the last 17 years. I coil and wick my new limitless rdta and fill it with the store bought juice. I take puff and exhale glorious, tasty clouds.
> 
> Has this happened to any one else? What on earth can make a fresh, soap washed rda with new coils and new wick with good juice produce such a horrid taste?


Sounds like you have a short circuit somewhere and a possible arc. Happened to me on a Tsunami as well. Found an insulator was cracked in the 510 alley. Alas, threw it away but if you can check that and get a new insulator, your problem will be solved...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (14/7/16)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Going to pull the Tsunami apart and check everything and replace what I can. I'm more convinced than ever now that its an insulator issue


----------

